# Starting Guitar Lessons on Monday!



## rhh7

Early new year's resolution: I don't want to let another year go by dreaming of being a real guitar player!

I signed up today at Long & McQuade. I begin weekly guitar lessons on Monday, December 14, at 2:30 p.m.

My short term goal: to develop a repertoire of acoustic blues songs, including single-note runs between chords, and turnarounds.

My long term goal: to learn open tunings and slide guitar.

My hope is that regularly scheduled lessons will motivate me to a more disciplined daily practice routine.

Dreamers dream, players play...I want to stop dreaming and start playing guitar!


----------



## zontar

Cool--Here's to getting things better to where you want them to be--and to have fun.


----------



## fredyfreeloader

I think guitar lessons are a good idea, everyone should take a few. I taught classical music for a few years then did some Jazz, I still dream of being a player some day, some 50 years later. Right now I'm just changing my method of playing, after two accidents that have left my hands a little uncooperative. I should probably seek some advise on what areas I need to work on most.


----------



## johnnyshaka

Awesome! Enjoy and good luck on your quest for guitar greatness!!

My wife bought me a few guitar lessons about 10 years ago but I wasn't all that motivated to go. I didn't want to hurt her feelings so I went but didn't have any goals or any idea of what I wanted to do at the lessons so this kid basically had me do various scales and try to learn a few riffs....total waste of cash and time, as far as I was concerned.

That was then and this is now...I'd probably appreciate that gift much more now as I would definitely have a goal or two and the motivation to follow through with practice and lessons. But, with two busy kids, who has the time?!


----------



## sulphur

That's great that you've set some realistic goals and are out to conquer them!

I've never had any formal training, but can understand the advantage.
Structured practice, something I suffer at (noodlefest).
Setting goals to achieve before the next lesson, motivation.

Being in the band the past couple of years has helped my practice,
in the sense that I just have to learn certain passages, so practice is key.
Prior to that, I'd simply plug in and just play whatever, usually the same stuff.


----------



## Swervin55

I think you've got it. Thing is, it isn't the lessons as much as what you do in between that'll make the biggest difference.


----------



## rhh7

Swervin55 said:


> I think you've got it. Thing is, it isn't the lessons as much as what you do in between that'll make the biggest difference.


 First thing my wife said, "But Robert, will you practice between lessons?"...and the answer is YES!


----------



## Hamstrung

You may find some rough patches early on with regard to being able to form chords etc... Stay with it! It gets easier (and harder!) the more you learn. 
Break things down into easy to digest chunks.


----------



## Lola

That's incredible! Good for you! Lessons can be an awesome experience! I took lessons for about 1 year and then decided I had enough of the basics under my belt. I knew what I wanted to do, set down some attainable goals!


Really important to note like the others said, set goals! Make them small and doable so that you will get a sense of confidence in your playing. I am so excited for you!


----------



## Budda

Go get 'em!

I took lessons at the beginning of my playing days, and again two years ago. I didn't really practice between lessons during the second round, but I have the paperwork to visit at my leisure. Lots of great info in there from a monster player.

Enjoy your journey!


----------



## Dorian2

Sounds like you're on the right track with the goal in mind. Probably the most important thing is to have an idea of where you want to go.


----------



## Steadfastly

You have set some goals. That is an excellent start.


----------



## zontar

Let us know how things go.


----------



## zdogma

I take lessons from long and mcquade in Ottawa, it has significantly improved my playing.


----------



## johnnyshaka

One other suggestion...try recording yourself playing something today before lessons and store that away (or share with us, it's up to you!) and then record yourself again later on to see how you've improved. Could be fun little experiment to see how much lessons have helped...or not.

I've done this with my kids over the years (always saying I'm recording for grandma to see...that's part of it but mostly to show them how much they've improved with practice and lessons) and they are so psyched to see the changes.

Again, good luck!


----------



## Scotty

Go for it! I just decided to do the same thing....tried it 35 years ago, lasted 3 classes and said....no Zeppelin here, only Mary had a little lamb, so I split. 
Thought I'd try it again and hopefully get much more from my playing.


----------



## johnnyshaka

So, how have the lessons been going?


----------



## greco

Scotty said:


> .....only *Mary had a little lamb*, so I split.


Too bad you didn't keep going with that song....






Sorry...I just couldn't resist!!


----------



## rhh7

Have had 3 lessons so far, working on the 12 bar blues in E, including shuffle with hybrid picking, and blues scale with bends and alternate picking, and timing, using tapping foot and metronome. I did not even know how to hold a pick, and where to position my right hand, near the bridge, so as to allow palm muting and economy of motion. I have decades of bad technique to unlearn, and I am not a natural, or fast student. So tons of very slow practice for me, but I am very determined. My teacher is a gigging professional, he has a wonderful personality. He is positive, supportive, and encouraging. I will be a musician!


----------



## Scotty

greco said:


> Too bad you didn't keep going with that song....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry...I just couldn't resist!!


NO kidding!! That version hadn't been recorded yet. I only knew the dry, dry, dry version


----------



## fsone

Congrats on taking lessons its very beneficial to the student if you have a good instructor. I have completed my first year and it's terrific . I have learned so much. My friend is still taking lessons with the same instructor now in his 7th year. He plays heavy metal totally awesome. Our instructor teaches music for a living this guy plays rock,jazz,classical he does it all plays guitar , drums, piano plus more. He has a band as well this guy is about 30yrs old music is his life records music as well. Don't let anyone discourage you from taking lessons never put a time limit on taking lessons. listen to the instructor do what he tells you do practice practice practice and practice some more. Learn theory its important . Check out the band Lakeside Drake. Good luck and Enjoy learning!


----------



## Lola

Hey, how are your lessons going? We need an update! lol


----------



## Dorian2

rhh7 said:


> Have had 3 lessons so far, working on the 12 bar blues in E, including shuffle with hybrid picking, and blues scale with bends and alternate picking, and timing, using tapping foot and metronome. I did not even know how to hold a pick, and where to position my right hand, near the bridge, so as to allow palm muting and *economy of motion*. I have decades of bad technique to unlearn, and I am not a natural, or fast student. So tons of very slow practice for me, but I am very determined. My teacher is a gigging professional, he has a wonderful personality. He is positive, supportive, and encouraging. I will be a musician!


Good to hear your getting allot out of the lessons. I tend to tell my students the bolded phrase you used at the get go as well. I just term it "minutia of movement".


----------



## Lola

rhh7 said:


> Have had 3 lessons so far, working on the 12 bar blues in E, including shuffle with hybrid picking, and blues scale with bends and alternate picking, and timing, using tapping foot and metronome. I did not even know how to hold a pick, and where to position my right hand, near the bridge, so as to allow palm muting and economy of motion. I have decades of bad technique to unlearn, and I am not a natural, or fast student. So tons of very slow practice for me, but I am very determined. My teacher is a gigging professional, he has a wonderful personality. He is positive, supportive, and encouraging. I will be a musician!


You sound like you have been busy! That's so good to hear! You will be a musician! Let your passion lead the way! My passion keeps me motivated and very determined! I already love your teacher and all I know is what you wrote!~ Awesome!


----------



## rhh7

My teacher is the lead guitar player in the red shirt. He and the singer are both about 6 feet 6 inches tall!


----------



## Scotty

rhh7 said:


> Have had 3 lessons so far, working on the 12 bar blues in E, including shuffle with hybrid picking, and blues scale with bends and alternate picking, and timing, using tapping foot and metronome. I did not even know how to hold a pick, and where to position my right hand, near the bridge, so as to allow palm muting and economy of motion. I have decades of bad technique to unlearn, and I am not a natural, or fast student. So tons of very slow practice for me, but I am very determined. My teacher is a gigging professional, he has a wonderful personality. He is positive, supportive, and encouraging. I will be a musician!


I think that you're doing the right thing, going deep into the roots. I think I'm going to follow suit and go right to the building blocks as opposed to asking to learn specific songs. Maybe even learn to read music


----------



## Lola

Hey what is your teacher's name?


----------



## Lola

In my case, curiosity never killed the cat it just made me a better musician! 

I had a urge to seek some mentoring and I still may do it! There is one teacher at my local L & M and he is right up my alley! He is a lover of old school music and enjoys the music that I do. 

I can hardly wait to hear you play!


----------



## rhh7

Lola said:


> Hey what is your teacher's name?


Morgan Turk.


----------



## Gearhead88

The singer in that pic , is that Kirby Sewell ?

I'm gonna take some lessons too , hoping I get an instructor that is as good the one you have .


----------



## rhh7

Gearhead88 said:


> The singer in that pic , is that Kirby Sewell ?
> 
> I'm gonna take some lessons too , hoping I get an instructor that is as good the one you have .


Yes, that is Kirby Sewell for sure.


----------



## zdogma

rhh7 said:


> Yes, that is Kirby Sewell for sure.


Cool. I love his bought myself a hammer tune, some great guitar playing on that.


----------



## rhh7

Well, today's lesson was all about time. I have loads of practice material to work on before next week. Bought myself a Yamaha quartz metronome at Long & McQuade, my teacher helped me to pick it out. It's the same model he uses for my lessons. I realize now, he has had a plan all along. And the early lessons, however slow my learning curve, are necessary building blocks. He says that when I master time, we start playing actual songs! Oh, man, I am more motivated than ever to practice!!


----------



## johnnyshaka

Love it...keep the updates coming!!


----------



## rhh7

Lesson #5 today, most interesting so far, although quite difficult. I am not a natural, and everything comes slowly for me. Today we covered measures that begin with a rest, eighth note rests, and triplets. Was given homework assignments which include counting, and some picking exercises. Got to alternate pick, down on the beats, and up on the "ands"...also, co-ordinating my picking hand, with my tapping foot. Ugh, très difficile, but I will not give up. The hardest thing for me is to develop a disciplined practice schedule. I am determined to get in six 30-minute practice sessions before next Monday.


----------



## BobbyD

I now believe in lessons. After not playing seriously for about 20 years. And whenever I'd pick up the guitar it would be the same old stuff. Then I got to talking to a friend who, as it happens, was into guitars and recommended a music teach who works out of his home. I gave it a shot and since then (about a year and a half) my interest as well as my ability, so I'm told, ahem, has risen considerably. It has given me a total new lease on the instrument. Picked up a Paul Reed Smith and a Marshall, a few pedals and the fun is just beginning.

Absolutely take a few lessons and practice what the teacher tells you. 

Maybe it's time for me to take a few more lessons.

Bob


----------



## Steadfastly

rhh7 said:


> Well, today's lesson was all about time. I have loads of practice material to work on before next week. Bought myself a Yamaha quartz metronome at Long & McQuade, my teacher helped me to pick it out. It's the same model he uses for my lessons. * I realize now, he has had a plan all along*. And the early lessons, however slow my learning curve, are necessary building blocks. He says that when I master time, we start playing actual songs! Oh, man, I am more motivated than ever to practice!!


From what you have told us, I think you have a good teacher. It does indeed appear that he has a plan and is moving you along through it. You appear to be doing well, so keep up the good work. You are making excellent progress!


----------



## rhh7

Learning to keep time, very hard, but I am getting it. Working on my first song, "HIDEAWAY", by Freddie King.


----------



## johnnyshaka

Good luck with the song!


----------



## Dorian2

Hideaway will be a great one to learn. Incorporates the I IV V progression with the major and minor pentatonics, as well as from what I heard the tritone b5. You'll learn your Pentatonics and how they relate to each other big time there.

* I only just heard the song, so someone correct me if I'm too far out. Pretty sure I'm pretty right on the money here though.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Check out Clapton's version (John Mayall). Jeff Healey has a great version as well.


----------



## Lola

I can feel your enthusiasm! I know your enjoying what you're doing! So much positivity! I am extremely happy for you! Just keep plugging along! It's so worth it in the long run! 

Your teacher sounds great! You learned more than me in your first five lessons! Hell, it took me months to learn what you're doing but then again my teacher wasn't a teacher he was a self absorbed player! I regret the time wasted but I didn't know any better then!


----------



## rhh7

Thanks for all of the encouragement. I feel very awkward, like such a slow learner. But I have persistence...I am stubborn.


----------



## Lola

rhh7 said:


> But I have persistance...I am stubborn.


That's the key to unlock the door!


----------



## Lola

Just wanted to see how you were doing in your lessons! I start mine March 28th! I am excited! I listed everything down that I want and need to accomplish! It will be so much easier this time around to learn as well. I know what I am doing on my guitar now! I just need a little help with maybe the physicality of my different grips during certain songs and a few other things! 

Tell us what your playing, new songs, techniques etc! I think the more important question might be are you enjoying yourself?


----------



## rhh7

Have had a little health setback, taking a break from the lessons for a few months. Therapy, Doctor's appointments, and trying to hang on to my little 3-day per week job. But I am not giving up on practicing daily.


----------



## Robert1950

Hope that you recover soon so you can continue on your road to rock stardom.


----------



## Lola

rhh7 said:


> Have had a little health setback, taking a break from the lessons for a few months. Therapy, Doctor's appointments, and trying to hang on to my little 3-day per week job. But I am not giving up on practicing daily.


Take care of yourself! I will update you on my lessons then! I am very excited!


----------



## bw66

rhh7 said:


> Have had a little health setback, taking a break from the lessons for a few months. Therapy, Doctor's appointments, and trying to hang on to my little 3-day per week job. But I am not giving up on practicing daily.


That's a drag. All the best for a full recovery and a return to lessons!


----------



## johnnyshaka

Hoping you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## sambonee

Lessons are so great for all level players. I take 1-2 per year. Great stuff. I call it mining for nuggets of gold. Even if you walk away with one new idea, it's worth it.


----------



## Steadfastly

I hope you are back to your old self very soon.


----------



## Percy

rhh7 said:


> Early new year's resolution: I don't want to let another year go by dreaming of being a real guitar player!
> 
> I signed up today at Long & McQuade. I begin weekly guitar lessons on Monday, December 14, at 2:30 p.m.
> 
> My short term goal: to develop a repertoire of acoustic blues songs, including single-note runs between chords, and turnarounds.
> 
> My long term goal: to learn open tunings and slide guitar.
> 
> My hope is that regularly scheduled lessons will motivate me to a more disciplined daily practice routine.
> 
> Dreamers dream, players play...I want to stop dreaming and start playing guitar!


Its good you have the dream.....It means you can visualize......


----------



## Lola

Lessons in 3 more sleeps! So excited to get someone to show me and help me on a few things!


----------



## Lola

So I started my lessons today! Great teacher. No fluff and right down to business. He had me run through my chord changes and noticed that there's a split second of hesitation. My fingers in some cases are not landing squarely on the strings. I am either pulling a string slightly which makes things flat or my fingers are not placed properly on the string muting a string below and not letting it ring clearly. Now I have a mission! He already gave me several exercises to do. I am on it right now!


----------



## Guitar101

Lola said:


> So I started my lessons today! Great teacher. No fluff and right down to business. He had me run through my chord changes and noticed that there's a split second of hesitation. My fingers in some cases are not landing squarely on the strings. I am either pulling a string slightly which makes things flat or my fingers are not placed properly on the string muting a string below and not letting it ring clearly. Now I have a mission! He already gave me several exercises to do. I am on it right now!


Did he tell you to cut your finger nails on the hand you chord with?


----------



## Lola

No my nails are super short! I file them all the time! lol


----------



## Lola

This is my guitar teacher! He really is a great guitar player and a teacher!


----------



## Guest

That's your teacher!? Wow.
You lucky girl you.
As you progress, ask for stage presence lessons too. lol.
Buddy really rocks! \m/

I hope to be blown away at the Riff Wrath Jam.




Guitar101 said:


> Did he tell you to cut your finger nails on the hand you chord with?


Kinda dumb question to ask a woman. lol.


----------



## Lola

My lesson was an eye opener today. I have some bad habits that I have to work out. My teacher has me doing some exercises. My previous teacher told me that I didn't need to use my pinky finger on my fretting hand. That's a big lie. I need my pinky finger to play!


----------



## Guest

The toughest finger to use. For me anyways.
It takes awhile to get it going.
I'm still working on it after 20 yrs. lol.


----------



## Lola

He's got me doing some string skipping exercises doing octaves! It's good but it can be crazy depending on your BPM. He's got me doing legato runs! Fun! When it gets fast though you have to be so focused! I think this teacher will be the key to my success. I have a lot of faith in him!


----------



## Lola

I can't believe how much I was inspired to practice last night and all because of my teacher. I am absolutely obsessed (more than before) with getting better and practice!


----------



## High/Deaf

Good to hear, Lola. You know inspiration, mixed with a bit of perspiration, is the formula for very good things!



Lola said:


> My lesson was an eye opener today. I have some bad habits that I have to work out. My teacher has me doing some exercises. *My previous teacher told me that I didn't need to use my pinky finger on my fretting hand.* That's a big lie. I need my pinky finger to play!


Fire that bum! What stupid advice. Maybe you don't 'need' it, but you've only got four fingers and he wants you to take one out of the equation? Putz. Especially for a so-called teacher.


----------



## Lincoln

Lola said:


> My lesson was an eye opener today. I have some bad habits that I have to work out. My teacher has me doing some exercises. My previous teacher told me that I didn't need to use my pinky finger on my fretting hand. That's a big lie. I need my pinky finger to play!


when I was learning to play, if the teacher ever saw me fret the 4th or 5th fret with my third finger, I'd get a kick in the shin. 
I can't imagine playing even "cowboy" chords with only 3 fingers. F, G, B7, Bm come to mind. Give that pinky a workout, the more you use it, the more useful it becomes.


----------



## JBFairthorne

I'm a frequent pinky user, although I tend to avoid bending with it, substituting the 3rd finger for it rather than using the 3rd finger behind in a supporting role. I'm just working on a song now where I have to use my thumb for a descending bass note on the 6th string, over an Am chord (Am/G, Am/F#, Am/F). The dreaded thumb...I've been avoiding it for 23 years.


----------



## Lola

I can't believe that I solved this problem that I had! I recorded myself and I could hear the low E just ringing out so much louder then the rest of my strings! I even consulted our resident guru on this problem. Cheezy said it could have something to do with the screws in my saddle! He said the screw tension my not be even affecting strings differently! I sent him a picture of my saddle on my Parker and he said he had never seen a saddle like that with a double set of screws!

Back at square one once again.

I really and truly wanted to believe it was the guitar but it was me all along! I watched a video on YouTube about relaxing your picking/strumming hand while playing because you could possibly create uneven pressure on the strings. I play with an open hand and I noticed that my thumb and forefinger were holding the pick so tight and that tension was felt in my wrist. My wrist was so rigid it made my strumming sound like crap! Even single note alternate picking! The flow of the strumming evenly was really affected!

It's amazing how crappy. tension in your playing, makes you sound! A big a ha moment for me!


----------



## Lola

Well I had fun tonight! We auditioned a new singer and he was just a powerhouse! OMG! Amazing! The other singer that has been with the band since last December interchanged parts with him, like intro, verse and chorus! Crazy good! He also sang Bollywood! Just so beautiful in his native language! Really soft when need be and then WHAM in your face power but so controlled! He's just a young pup of 23! He can sing Back in Black! We didn't know this until the other guitar player started to play the intro for this! His voice just suits this song perfectly!

Plus now! I can finally stand comfortably and have fun dancing and playing at the same time! It just adds to the whole experience! You just get right into the groove your playing!!

A superb time was had by all!


----------



## cboutilier

JBFairthorne said:


> I'm a frequent pinky user, although I tend to avoid bending with it, substituting the 3rd finger for it rather than using the 3rd finger behind in a supporting role. I'm just working on a song now where I have to use my thumb for a descending bass note on the 6th string, over an Am chord (Am/G, Am/F#, Am/F). The dreaded thumb...I've been avoiding it for 23 years.


I drive my bandmate nuts with my pinky. He's one of the best guitarists I know, and I play a lot of pinky heavy licks that he can't handle. I even bend with my pinky sometimes.


----------



## High/Deaf

Lola said:


> Well I had fun tonight! We auditioned a new singer and he was just a powerhouse! OMG! Amazing! The other singer that has been with the band since last December interchanged parts with him, like intro, verse and chorus! Crazy good! He also sang Bollywood! Just so beautiful in his native language! Really soft when need be and then WHAM in your face power but so controlled! He's just a young pup of 23! He can sing Back in Black! We didn't know this until the other guitar player started to play the intro for this! His voice just suits this song perfectly!
> 
> Plus now! I can finally stand comfortably and have fun dancing and playing at the same time! It just adds to the whole experience! You just get right into the groove your playing!!
> 
> A superb time was had by all!


Very cool, Lola.

Once you get the dancing down, you are nearing the point in time where you need to start concentrating on good rock-faces and poses. HNG^%$


----------



## Lola

Something else! I have been playing Living after Midnight my way. When my teacher played it for me, it sounded so much better! I missing that driving palm muting on the low E and A strings! It really kicks ass when you do it like that! I recorded my teacher so I know exactly what the hell to do now!


----------



## metallica86

Hey Lola, what's your teacher name and location? I live near Pickering L&M store


----------

